# Just finished building my Karate Monkey!



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

First ride shots... just need to shorten the brake lines and it's finished!


















This completes the set... 26" HT, 650b FS, 29" Rigid

I can't wait to get her dirty!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Looks nice. Component list?


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Nubster said:


> Looks nice. Component list?


Thanks!

Frame: 22" Surly Karate Monkey
Fork: Surly Karate Monkey
Brakes: Shimano XT M785 F203/R160
Headset: Chris King Threadless
Wheels: Loaded Precision amXc 29
Tires: Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 F/R
Tubes: WTB 29x2.1-2.5
Rear Der: Sram X9 9 Speed Short Cage
Rear Shifter: Sram X9 9 Speed Trigger
Der Cable: Jagwire Ripcord
Cranks: Raceface Turbine LP
Chainring: Surly Stainless 30T 94bcd
Cassette: Shimano HG61 12-36
BB: Shimano UN-55 Square Taper 73x110
Chain: Sram PC971
Chain Keeper: Paul 28.6
Pedals: Straitline DeFacto
Seatpost: Thomson Elite Setback
Seat: Bontrager (OE from my Klein)
Stem: Bontrager (OE from my Klein)
Bars: Sunline V1 OS Flatbar 762mm
Grips: Ergon GP1 Large
Misc: Hope Head Doctor and Spacer set


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Sweet!!! I thought about a Karate Monkey and I'd actually like to get one still...but I have a steel frame already waiting to be built. I'd consider selling it and moving in a different direction but I doubt anyone would pay what I need to get out of the frame. Hoping to have the cash soon to finish my build that is taking FOREVER!

I like the 1x9...throwing around the idea of doing the same on my John Henry but not sure yet. I rarely ever shift off the middle ring.


----------



## spinsir (Mar 27, 2006)

*6 Years of Slow Upgrades*

I have changed the freewheel to an ENO 19 tooth single. I now use Weirwolf 2.5 tires, a Thompson seatpost, and a honey Brooks B17. I installed brown Jag wires and now have a black Mary bar on front. I have a 490 mm Niner solid gold fork but am having a bit of installation anxiety fearing it may change the handling. If anyone has put on the old Niner fork let me know if it improved things.

Here she is in 2006 store condition. That handlebar and seatpost were complete crap for hard riding.

Phat Cat Customs - Brown Mountain Bike


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

How does the KM hold up to us larger folks?


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

jonshonda said:


> How does the KM hold up to us larger folks?


So far, so good! I've had it down some pretty gnarly rocks and roots at speed without any trouble. Firm, but forgiving ride. Climbs really well!

If I were to complain about anything, it would be that there is noticeable fork juddering under braking. Could just be the huge 203mm front rotor. But that would be it!

Here's a fresh pic from last Saturday!









the Bontrager stem has been replaced by a Thomson X4, The Bonty had 2 cracks in the faceplate! DOH!


----------

